# DIY storage



## Franti (Aug 19, 2008)

How can I build my own overhead storage in my garage?


----------



## guamsar (May 9, 2011)

In my last house I used 6 ft angle with the slots in it from HD or Lowes.  Bolted them together to the size I needed with about 2-3 ft over lay on the sides.  Mine was 9x12.  I used flat straps bolted across the bottom in three spots.  Bolted two of the sides into studs in the walls and hung the other two sides from rafter studs.  I bolted about 1 foot sections to the rafters and then ran flat straps down as supports.  I made the floor out of 1x6 pine planks.  If I do it again I will probably make it more to sheet plywood spec and use 3/4 or bigger plywood.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DIYKiah (Mar 15, 2012)

Our company makes some great DIY garage shelving kits that can help you get the job done!


----------



## Deckape (Aug 18, 2013)

This is an older thread, but I would like to add that I have used old (recycled) (pronounced "FREE") wooden doors as overhead storage space. I prefer interior doors for their size (24"-32" usually); the only drawback is most doors you find now are 'hollow core' so loading them with small HEAVY stuff is questionable. I did have them hung in a similar fashion to what guamsar described, and never had one come down. One was loaded over 200lbs.


----------

